# Ashes Cricket 2015



## Gussie Fink-Nottle (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like willow.tv will not be showing it. (I've emailed willow to make sure - no answer yet)

How are folks going to watch it here in the US?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd suggest doing an audio stream from 5 Live Sports Extra... given that they carried the ABC coverage of the recent World Cup, I would assume that the BBC will be hosting the coverage for England and Australia.

You might want to have a VPN set up in the off chance that the BBC has rights restricted the broadcasts.

(I do hope that Blowers is able to do some commentating... he's pretty cool, as are Boycs and Aggers)

One World Sports (on satellite and cable) apparently has the US rights to the Ashes as well... it'll be Sky feed (so you won't get Americans trying to talk about cricket)... contact your service provider to see if they offer it (husband says that it's on Dish Network).


----------



## Gussie Fink-Nottle (Jul 23, 2013)

Many thanks for the reply.

"...an audio stream from 5 Live Sports Extra.." - surely you don't mean just listening to it?

I'm afraid we dumped the tele and the satellite dish many moons ago - total crap on US TV.

Last year we watched the full-on series (live) via willow on PC monitor (wide screen) for not much $. The real deal, with Beefy, Lord Gower, Bumble, etc commentating, for the UK session. We won't talk about the Oz series later on. 

Kinda surprised willow are not offering it again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sadly, listening on the internet may be your only choice.

I'm a die hard Canucks fan, and whilst Premier Sports does have broadcast rights here in the UK, they rarely ever show Canucks games... as a result, I'm relegated to listening on the 'net or via TuneIn Radio on my iPhone. :sad face:

I agree about the amount of crap on North American TV (as a Canadian, I got not only US crap but also the crap produced in Canada as well... all of it tempered with some good British telly on PBS)... I'm also surprised to see how much of said crap (Judge Judy, Jerry Springer, Dog the Bounty Hunter etc) has made it over and makes an apperance on my t.v.

Only other thought would be to see if you could get a short sub to Sky in the UK and use their Sky Go app to watch online.


----------



## Gussie Fink-Nottle (Jul 23, 2013)

Willow never bothered replying to my email.

Can't get on Sky because you have to live in the UK.

So I can't watch the cricket. What is the world coming to?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you not have any friends back home who have a Sky Go account that you can borrow? That and a VPN would enable you to watch every ball of the tournament...


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to have skygo and it won't let you download or stream outside of the UK. You can only watch content you previously downloaded whilst in the UK.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Hence the previous poster's suggestion that you get a VPN. Did you ignore that for practical reasons?


----------



## JoBaker (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't watch it too. So sad...


----------



## JhonnyLever (Apr 24, 2015)

There are plenty of streaming sites that will carry this. Check both Dish and DirectTV don't know if they still carry the Cricket Package


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

You can use a paid stream from CricketHD.net :: Home of 3MB/s Cricket Streaming!. I have used it in the past. Reliable and cheaper than Willow TV. Most of the major series are shown by these guys.


----------



## dark-Dork (Jul 2, 2015)

*Ashes Free Streaming - low quality*

Try this out. 
Watchcric.net 
hitcric.info - second option, comes with a lot of ads. 

Warning - not the best quality. But at least you get to see the matches. 
Must use Adblock plus extension (free and safe) or else you will spend rest of your day closing tiny ad windows. 

Personally I am going for BBC over VPN. If that won't work, will borrow sky subscription from someone in the UK.

There are many free VPN providers. Private Tunnel is one of them.


----------



## Sysyphus (Jul 4, 2015)

looks like the Ashes series will be live on ESPN3, ESPN's streaming service, free to most cable/satellite subcribers who have ESPN in their package, starting 6am Eastern on the 8th


----------

